# me, 2 chicks and west bay



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

took the wife and her friend out sun. a.m. wanted to fish live shrimp but none available. anchored at the causeway w/some dead and we got 4 keeper puppies a 20" slimer and a 14"(!)croaker. took a boat ride and ck'd out confererates, greens, and jones before it got WINDY. fun morning


----------

